
Not writing at all leads to nothing - luu
http://www.cs.uni.edu/~wallingf/blog/archives/monthly/2014-04.html#e2014-04-22T14_56_15.htm
======
moron4hire
It's funny, I never had this about programming. I have it about writing and is
part of why I forced myself to pack up the last 3 years of my blog into a
"book" that I put on Amazon, but programming has always been easy for me to
start.

Perhaps even too easy. I think at some point, every creative person needs to
learn how to finish a project. I've only in the last 3 years (actually, maybe
a little less) gotten to where I can say with fair certainty "if I start this
project, I will finish it." The prior 10 was near-certain I would not finish.

